# Good ladies starter bow?



## maddawg89 (Nov 28, 2018)

Anyone?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast20xd (Nov 9, 2014)

My wife shoots the eva Shockey bow and likes it. Personally i would get the best you can afford. Bring her to a bow shop and let her shoot a few bows.


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

The Eva Shockey is a great bow, period. If you can find one used, it will make her a nice bow, and one she may want to keep for a while. Honestly though, I would take her to a shop as suggested, and let her try several bows in her weight and range, to give her a feel for different draw cycles and how the bow feels in hand. Giving her one for Christmas, while a nice surprise, could be less than great if she doen’t enjoy shooting the bow. What I like, what she likes, and what you like could be three totally different things.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Eva Shockey is a great bow. Bowtech Heartbreaker, Bowtech Carbon Rose, Bowtech Equalizer ALL great bows. 

They leave next to nothing in the way of performance and all are reasonably forgiving and shootable. And amazingly affordable considering how they perform. Bowtech makes some amazing bows for women and short draw archers. Can't recommend them enough. 

What's great, is you but one of these and you are buying not just one of the the best bow she can start with but one of the best bows she may ever shoot period. The performance of these is impressive. Regardless of price point. 

My hats off to the guys at Bowtech for designing women's bows that are truly well designed and perform.

Sorry if I sound like a broken record but they are the best of both worlds - you get the performance of a flagship product at the price of something more entry level.... (ES is more mid-priced I guess). Contrast to some companies that offer their flagship bow with a fancy price tag and entry level performance at the short draws. It's an easy choice, but not always an obvious one.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

look at a moxie angel, PSE stiletto, and a mission hype DXT is a great starter totally adjustable all the way around and a great bow for the money--


----------



## maddawg89 (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks all! Gave me things to look at for sure!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

Are there any real distinct differences with the ES over the Carbon Knight? Seems to be a Knight with a different color scheme and a higher price.

I got my wife a PSE Stiletto which is the same as the stinger X but I believe with a bit more range in the limb adjustments. Great lightweight bow, very forgiving and easy to tune and set up. Liked it so much I got a stinger for myself as a backup to my flagships and to use as a loaner to introduce friends to archery.

Its like that commercial, "You could pay more but why?" Not bagging on the ES and really am curious as to the differences but there wasn't much I could tell and the sales folks at my local shop (Sporting goods store that deals BT, Hoyt, PSE, Elite) couldn't tell me either when compared to the Knight other than cable guard is the flex/roller style. Granted the ES is current production and less than the Icon in RAK configuration but I have seen both Knights and Icons here and on Ebay for much less than MAP sold as bare bows. The ES seem to stay much closer to MAP pricing which is good I suppose from a resale point of view. 

FWIW my wife isnt fond of the purple color of the stiletto and told me she would have preferred a stinger X in black and then add color ascents...oh well thats what I get for being nice


----------



## Cheyennesmom124 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a Hoyt Vicxen that I love! Great bow.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

Anchor Zero Six said:


> Are there any real distinct differences with the ES over the Carbon Knight? Seems to be a Knight with a different color scheme and a higher price.
> 
> )


The specs are a little different:

Brace height 7 " vs. Eva 6.25
ATA 31 " vs. Eva 31.5
Draw Length 26.5-30.5 "	vs Eva 23.5 - 28.5"
Draw Weight 40-70 lbs	vs Eva 40, 50 or 60
IBO 335 fps vs. Eva 332
Mass Weight 3.2 lbs	vs. Eva 3.3
Letoff 80% vs. Eva 80%

The Eva will perform better than the Knight for someone with a shorter draw length and poundage, because the IBO is measured at max draw and weight. Someone like me with a 25" draw length would get more power out of the Eva. Well, I couldn't shoot the Knight at all because the DL is too long. 

So, no, they aren't exactly the same thing.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

The Mission MXR bow is a really good starter bow and fully set up for $500


----------



## archergirl24703 (Dec 27, 2018)

I've shot a Mathews Mission Craze for about six years now and it's one of the best bows I've shot. I have one of the older models but I know that Mathews has come out with at least one or two newer models of this bow. This bow has great performance and is highly adaptable in both draw weight and length, very forgiving. It has been I reliable bow all around. I've hunted with it for the past few years and it is quiet enough to be a good hunting bow. I've also shot competitive with it locally and with the IBO and it has been a great target bow as well. I also know a number of women who shoot the Mathews Helium (another older model by Mathews) and they all love it.


----------



## Mthuntress406 (Apr 22, 2018)

I shoot Mathews Avail and LOVE it! Feels great. Smooth Draw. Quiet. This is my favorite I've owned and I've gone from Hoyt to Mathews mostly. This will be my 5th bow .


----------



## stringstalker13 (Sep 16, 2017)

I’ve got an Eva Shockey now I’d sell ya. 30-40lbs. Loaded with BlackGold sights, QAD HDX drop away. Fuse stabilizer. Case, release, arrows. $525tyd


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Anchor Zero Six said:


> Are there any real distinct differences with the ES over the Carbon Knight? Seems to be a Knight with a different color scheme and a higher price.


It is different. They both have the same riser, that's about it.
Here are the differences, from what I think are the most critical to least critical:

1. Draw Length Range: ES is 23.5-28.5". Knight is 26.5-30 or so.
As such, 90% of women will fall in the DL range of ES, only maybe 40% of women's DL will fall in the range of the Knight. And of those, I am willing to bet the Knight would be >10 fps slower than the ES for those women as most standard men's bows with mod adjustments are disproportionately slower at the shorter DL settings. 

2. Brace Height: 6" (ES) vs 7". This will provide roughly 10 fps extra, similar to adding an inch to draw length, which is a real benefit to most short-draw shooters in a Hunting and 3D application. 6" brace is kind of the new 7" brace, and for short draw shooters I think the benefits out weigh the cons. I wouldn't expect 6" to be problematically unforgiving. 

3. Cam System (Overdrive Binary, vs Regular Binary). OD binary gives you yokes to fine tune cam lean. And the roller guard. Both these things are theoretically better. Bear in mind, nothing wrong with the regular binary cams system! I own 3 bows with this system, they have always shot great, and tuned up with broadheads and my choice of arrows, just fine. 

I would compare bows more as follows:

Bowtech Eva Shockey (women's, short draw) is to Carbon Overdrive (men's, longer draw)
Bowtech Carbon Rose (women's, short draw) is to Carbon Knight (men's, longer draw)


----------



## Tzywiec22 (Aug 18, 2016)

I have a bear Rumor with accessories for sale for a starter bow


----------



## DoubleO7 (Jul 7, 2017)

My wife loves her Mathews Avail! Light, fast, and very smooth!


----------



## Khixon21 (Jan 22, 2019)

I have an Elite spirit that I love. You can find them used pretty reasonable.


----------



## erin0012 (Dec 23, 2013)

can't say enough good things about the Bowtech Carbon Rose, or the Eva Shockey. I'm also looking at Elite Impression/Emerge now too.


----------



## coyote13 (Nov 20, 2009)

My picks for my daughter were : Eva Shockey , Mathews Avail or Elite Impression.
She picked the Eva Shockey and it has been great for her. 
Other than my daughter, all of the other women/ girls at our local clubare shooting Elite Impressions


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

I would also take a look at the PSE Drive SB and the Obsession HB33 huntress. The PSE has a fairly large poundage adjustment window.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Feb 10, 2019)

Hoyt Ignite for my wife, she doesn't hunt but she loves it.


----------



## apete715 (Feb 14, 2019)

I am a very short lady (5'2") so I struggle finding bows with a draw length that will go down to 23". A lot of the models geared towards women won't even go down low enough for me. I purchased the Hoyt Rukus in 2012 & have been shooting it since. This little bow has been awesome for me & I have easily killed many deer with it. I am finally upgrading this year to a PSE Drive SD.


----------



## ABowville (Oct 26, 2018)

The thing I like about the Infinite Edge Pro is that she can start at whatever draw length she is conformatble, lets say 35# but if she wants to work her way up to 50 or even 60 she can. Other bows you're limited to the draw weight range. Most 50# bows only go down to 40 so the Infinte Edge Pro is a great stepping stone. I don't know if you have any kids but she can always pass it down because the bow will fit anyone.

The Eva Shockey is a very nice bow but the draw weight is limited by 10# increments. either 30-40# or 40-50#


----------



## Fly_guy36 (Sep 23, 2017)

My daughter is in the market and this thread is just in time for info. Thanks all..


----------



## kellymcintosh79 (Aug 19, 2016)

Mathews Heli-M


----------



## Racesns05 (Jun 13, 2019)

We have the Mission Hammr and Hype and have loved the adjustability of both of them. Plus they shoot great, are lightweight and a great price!


----------



## My Two Cents (Jun 26, 2019)

I started with a Diamond Infinite Edge. I still love it!


----------



## Wendilime (Jul 20, 2019)

I started with a Hoyt Powermax


----------



## Rubicon16 (Sep 12, 2019)

Depending on draw weight, Diamond Edge are great bows for everyone because of the adjustability of the draw weight.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Beginner youth and woman bow leader is Diamond archery (Bowtech).
These bows are easier to adjust right and have the best growth plan design into it. They can be the only bow needed from 1st day to hunt day, for many years.
https://diamondarchery.com/blog/category/bows/


----------

